# Little Black Box To The Rescue!



## mohamed (5/2/14)

Morning fellow vapers .
Just thought i would share this short story.
As i get in to my vehicle this morning to get to work (rush as usual) first stop for my usual cofee as i travel about a 40km distance.as i get to the garage i check my phone for normal messages
whatsapps,forum chats etc low and behold my samsung is as dead as a door knob and my car charger i removed the weekend for use in my vroutjies vehicle .
Any ways as i look at my passenger seat i see a little black non shiny box that reads
TASTE IT LOVE IT and then i realise that the day has come where my MVP would 
Not only serve as a advanced vaping device but also as a portable charger, a game changer and also a live saver lol.
I do not know what MVP stands for .
At this point it is now regarded as my Most Valuable Player.

The above is based on live actual events.

Thanks for reading.


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (5/2/14)

Awesome stuff Mohamed! That is really cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (5/2/14)

haha mohamed, that's awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/2/14)

LOL

lovely stuff @mohamed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (5/2/14)

Cool story bro.... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/14)

hehe that is awesome  Have not had a chance to test out the charging capabilities of my little MVP yet but I look forward to the day when I need to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/2/14)

somebody should make a movie based on this true life affirming story ........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> somebody should make a movie based on this true life affirming story ........


Or at least an advertisement!


----------

